# Installing Nagios on Gentoo

## brent_weaver

I cannto get Nagios to work on Gentoo. I have installed this numerous times w/o incident but can no longer get this to work. I am getting perm issues when I try to connect. I am following the nagios getntoo guide and it is not working. Seems to be an issue with Apache not nagios.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Don't you think it will help if you're providing the error message you got ?

----------

## brent_weaver

Good point!! lol

The left view pane shows the cgi path (i.e. /nagios/main.cgi etc) and is not actuallg running teh CGI for one.

Here it is:

```

nssmonitor apache2 # cat error_log

[Wed Feb 08 05:15:49 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.21 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.21 OpenSSL/1.0.0g configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Feb 08 05:16:13 2012] [error] [client 3.7.156.16] File does not exist: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/<, referer: http://nssmonitor.idx.com/nagios/

nssmonitor apache2 # ls /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/

config.inc.php  docs    includes   main.php  robots.txt  ssi

contexthelp     images  index.php  media     side.php    stylesheets

nssmonitor apache2 # cd /usr/share

nssmonitor share # ls -lad nagios

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 72 Feb  3 08:13 nagios

```

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *brent_weaver wrote:*   

> Good point!! lol

 

 :Razz: 

 *brent_weaver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [Wed Feb 08 05:16:13 2012] [error] [client 3.7.156.16] File does not exist: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/<, referer: http://nssmonitor.idx.com/nagios/
> 
> ...

 

This line is VERY suspicious : for me, you introduced a crappy '<' inside your nagios3.conf file.

Especially where scriptalias are defined.

Worth a check   :Very Happy: 

----------

